# نصائح في اداب الصلاة وحضور القداس



## alpha&omega (13 يناير 2009)

(هذه نصائح و اداب الصلاة لأبناءالكنيسة السريانية الارثذوكسية):
1.طهارة النفس ونظافة الجسم 
2.ان يكون مشدود الوسط كقول الرسول بولس اف 14:6.
3.الحضور الى الكنيسة قبل ابتداء القداس بنصف ساعة لتأدية الصلاة الفرضية .
4.الوقوف المصحوب ببعض الحركات كالانحناء و رفع اليدين وجمعها وقرع الصدر ورفع الرأس مع الانحناء و الاصغاء التام لفهم السر العظيم .
5.لزوم الصمت و الهدوء وعدم احداث اي تشويش خلال الصلاة.
6.توحيد نية المستمع مع الكاهن و عدم القول معه بصوت مرتفع .
7.عدم تلاوة اي صلاة فرضية كانت ام خصوصية خلال القداس الالهي سوى عبارة يارب ارحمنا او امين.
8.عدم الخروج من الكنيسة قبل نوال بركة الكاهن.
9.شكر المولى الكريم على نعمة التنعم بألمائدة السماوية.
10.عند تلاوة الانجيل الوقوف وجوبا و عدم حركة المصلي من مكانه.
11.بعد الانتهاء من القداس الالهي لايجوز التكلم داخل الكنيسة بتاتا للحفاظ غلى حرمتها.
12.على المراة  ان تغطي رأسها كما قال الرسول بولس (كل رجل يصلي او يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء يشين رأسه ،وكل امرأة تصلي او تتنبأ و رأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينة) 1كو 11 :4-5
13:اثناء القداس الالهي لا يرشم الصليب الا اثناء التقديسات الثلاثة.


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

_



.عدم تلاوة اي صلاة فرضية كانت ام خصوصية خلال القداس الالهي سوى عبارة يارب ارحمنا او امين.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا كتيييير للافادة
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## fauzi (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه النصائح


----------

